# Prismatischer Sockel



## scriptorion (5. Februar 2009)

Kann man in Prismatischen Sockel alle Juwelen einbauen?


----------



## Fesan (5. Februar 2009)

scriptorion schrieb:


> Kann man in Prismatischen Sockel alle Juwelen einbauen?


Bis auf Meta, ja !


----------

